# Garnelen als Köder?



## sadako (21. März 2010)

In meinem letzten Spanienurlaub bin ich in einem kleinen Angelladen über diese lustigen kleinen Gesellen aus der Dose gestolpert. 

Tja und irgendwie war ich von deren Fängigkeit so überzeugt, dass ich (wie Frau im Kaufrausch eben so ist), gleich vier Dosen dieser Camarones gekauft hab (wahrscheinlich hätte ich sie auf jedem Fischmarkt günstiger bekommen |supergri). 

Irgendwie landeten sie nach dem Urlaub irgendwo in meinem Angelkram und waren vergessen. 
Als ich heute dann mal wieder alles für meinen kommenden Osterurlaub durchsortiert hatte, fielen sie mir dann wieder in die Hände und ich war natürlich abermals entzückt :k

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es Sinn machen würde, die kleinen Tierchen mal in der Ostsee auszuprobieren und wenn ja, was denkt Ihr, wie ich sie am besten anbieten sollte? (also ob einzeln oder mehrere auf einem Haken usw.) 
Schließlich sind Garnelen auch in der Ostsee heimisch und stehen somit auf dem Fressplan des ein oder anderen Ostseebewohners. 
Ich möchte damit (wenn es sich überhaupt rentiert) hauptsächlich vom Boot aus angeln.

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie deren Konsistenz und Geruch nach ihrem Aufenthalt im Glas ist - hab die Dosen noch nicht geöffnet; ich hoffe mal, dass sie nicht zu weich sind.

Also bitte sämtliche Erfahrungswerte und Meinungen einmal hier einbringen #h


----------



## welsstipper (21. März 2010)

*AW: Garnelen als Köder?*

hi, sehen doch lecker aus, probieren würde ich es einfach mal. bei uns hier fischen auch etliche mit garnelen etc. allerdings auf aal, soll woll ganz gut klappen.


----------



## kati48268 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Garnelen als Köder?*

Aha, deine Neugierde ist also nich groß genug, dass du dir selbst zunächst mal ein Gläschen ins Rührei haust... |rolleyes

Kannst überall damit Fische fangen, Salz- und Süßwasser. Ich nehme Garnelen für Forelle, Barsch, Aal. Hol mir die recht festen, bereits gekochten von der Küste und frier sie ein. Die harte Schale kommt zum angeln meist teilweise ab und bei Forelle & Barsch stecke ich gern eine Made zusätzlich auf den Haken, damit der Köder zusätzlich zum Duft einen Bewegungsreiz abgibt. Beim Aal kombiniere ich auch manchmal ein Stück Garnele mit Wurm

In Gewässern ,wo sich Fische hauptsächlich von Kleinkrebstieren ernähren, z.B. Kanälen, solltest du nahezu jeden Fisch damit fangen können. Meinen größten Aal (96er) hab ich vor zig Jahren im Kanal auf eine Garnele vom Krabbenbrötchen gefangen. 
Aber _der_ Wunderköder ist es bei mir nicht.

Berichte mal von deinen Erfahrungen mit den Viechern, auch wenns noch dauert. Und denk noch mal über das o.g. "Rührei mit Krabben" nach.


----------



## Udo561 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Garnelen als Köder?*

Hi,
ich kenne die Garnelen anders , egal ob in Spanien , Italien oder in Kroatien , da bekommt man die Garnelen lebend im Angelladen.
Die gibt es da in allen möglichen Behältern , manchmal in alten Öldosen , Pappkartons oder einfach nur in nasses Zeitungspapier gewickelt.
Die Garnelen sind allerdings von grauer Farbe und etwas größer.

Das sind ausgezeichnete Köder für Aal oder Waller , besonnders Aal war damit im Fluß in Italien ausgezeichnet zu fangen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## sadako (21. März 2010)

*AW: Garnelen als Köder?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Aha, deine Neugierde ist also nich groß genug, dass du dir selbst zunächst mal ein Gläschen ins Rührei haust... |rolleyes
> 
> Kannst überall damit Fische fangen, Salz- und Süßwasser. Ich nehme Garnelen für Forelle, Barsch, Aal. Hol mir die recht festen, bereits gekochten von der Küste und frier sie ein. Die harte Schale kommt zum angeln meist teilweise ab und bei Forelle & Barsch stecke ich gern eine Made zusätzlich auf den Haken, damit der Köder zusätzlich zum Duft einen Bewegungsreiz abgibt. Beim Aal kombiniere ich auch manchmal ein Stück Garnele mit Wurm
> 
> ...



Hätte ich schon gemacht - sehen ja auch recht schmackhaft aus - auf dem Etikett des Glases steht allerdings, dass sie nicht zum menschlichen Verzehr geeignet sind. Außerdem mag ich die Dinger lieber frisch. |supergri

Mich würde ja mal interessieren, ob Dorsch, Platte und Co. davon genauso entzückt wären wie ich, oder ob ich doch lieber "nur" bei Watti und Ringler bleiben sollte.


----------



## loki73 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Garnelen als Köder?*

also ich hab mit der garnele meinen ersten und einzigen ostsee-aal gefangen. ich hatte aber auch deutlich mehr fehlbisse als auf watt oder ringelwurm.

probiere doch nach möglichkeit beide sachen parallel zu fischen, ich bin wohl gespannt auf das ergebnis.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (21. März 2010)

*AW: Garnelen als Köder?*

Hallo,

ist hier in den Schären, im Herbst, ein Topköder auf Barrsch.
Sollten aber auch gut Platte drann gehen.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## djoerni (22. März 2010)

*AW: Garnelen als Köder?*

Platte funzt super. Wittels auch. Dorsch hab ich noch nicht damit gefangen. Einfach eine Garnele auf den Haken aufziehen...


----------



## Sterni01 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Garnelen als Köder?*

Ich würde auch sagen : Versuch macht kluch ! :g

Auch Mefos gehen da drauf ! (hinter nem Spiro)


----------



## FangeNichts5 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Garnelen als Köder?*

Hornhechte mögen so etwas auch.
Auf Aal sind die Dinger auch ganz gut, nur musst du die mit den Krabben teilen. In meiner Region ist mir das oft ZU lästig und ich nehme lieber den Tauwurm.
Auf Barsch in der Brackwasserregion könnte das auch was gutes sein.
Sonst schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. März 2010)

*AW: Garnelen als Köder?*

Plattfische und Dorsche wollen an manchen Tagen nur die kleinen Garnelen haben, da hab ich schon besser mit denen gefangen als mit den Wattis. Hab jedoch vom Boot gefischt, in der Brandung hab ich mit denen  keine Erfahrung.
 Aale mögen auch gerne Garnelen und am Fopu sind sie auch manchmal der Bringer!

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## andy72 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Garnelen als Köder?*

ich hab nen kleinen wobbler von rapala der sieht auch aus wie ein minikrebs oder halt ne garnele und da sind die barsche ganz wild drauf!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. März 2010)

*AW: Garnelen als Köder?*

Garnelen sind in der Sommerzeit in Hvide Sande (DK) der
absolute Köder auf Hornhecht. Am besten die von "Aldi" aus
dem kleinen Töppfchen. Habe auch als Zuschauer mehrfach
erlebt,das die Tierchen auch von Mefos geliebt werden.#6
Meine besten Fänge auf frisch mit dem Kescher gefangenen Garnelen hatte ich bei Lebendanköderung mit sehr dünn-
drähtigem Haken. Es war mehr als ein unerwarteter Fang
dabei.
Lebende Garnelen lassen sich übrigends mit der Sauerstoff-
pumpe super hältern.Aber nicht vergessen,den Eimer abzu-
decken. Die Garnelen sind echte Sprungwunder. |supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Rosi (22. März 2010)

*AW: Garnelen als Köder?*

Moin, Garnelen halten lange am Haken. Daher spickt der Berufsfischer seine Aalschnüre damit. Würmer wären nach ner Stunde dahin, eine Garnele hält die ganze Nacht. Damit ist nicht gesagt, daß der Aal auf Garnelen steht, die sind halt länger am Haken und einfach zu händeln. 

Vom Boot aus in der Ostsee wird das langweilig mit Garnelen. Du hast nichts zu tun, kein Wechsel und soo beliebt sind die toten Dinger nicht bei Flunder und Co.


----------



## spin89 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Garnelen als Köder?*

Mit Garnelen hab ich schon Wunderbar Hornhecht gefangen ganz einfach am Einzelhaken angeboten.
Ansonsten wie schom geschrieben auch ein guter Barschköder.Gruss spin89


----------



## olaf70 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Garnelen als Köder?*

An der Nordsee in den Häfen als Alternative zum Wattwurm sind gekochte Krabben gar nicht so schlecht. Und wenn man nix fängt sind sie auf Schwarzbrot mit Spiegelei ein Gedicht.


----------

